# Gmail Email Address Issue



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

I had to use my work email address when I registered as your site wouldn't allow me to use my gmail account.

Is it possible now you know I'm not here to spam the site to use my gmail address, it still wont let me update it in the preferences?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PM John-H & john will sort it for you, I don't have that access.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Raffe said:


> I had to use my work email address when I registered as your site wouldn't allow me to use my gmail account.
> 
> Is it possible now you know I'm not here to spam the site to use my gmail address, it still wont let me update it in the preferences?
> 
> Many Thanks.


Certainly. PM me your Gmail address and I'll set it up for you


----------



## RickeyG (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi there, I've switched to gmail from EarthLink and I also can't change my e-mail address for log in...help?
Thank you
Rick Glesner
Littleton, Colorado
USA


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RickeyG said:


> Hi there, I've switched to gmail from EarthLink and I also can't change my e-mail address for log in...help?
> Thank you
> Rick Glesner
> Littleton, Colorado
> USA


Hi, Email John-H using this Addy. ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces) with your request & John will sort it for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gmail has caused us problems with spam in the past so it was made by request only.

Possibly things have changed now - it was some time ago - so I've removed Gmail from the ban list to see if we have any problems. It certainly cause me a problem manually allowing people in - so hopefully it will be Ok  Any problems, let me know.


----------

